# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  RD15HVF1 FM ενισχυτης 15 Watt

## maouna

Καλησπερα. υπαρχει καποιο σχεδιο για ενισχυτη στη μπαντα των FM με το RD15HVF1? αν ειναι broadband ακομα καλυτερα..

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλησπερα. υπαρχει καποιο σχεδιο για ενισχυτη στη μπαντα των FM με το RD15HVF1? αν ειναι broadband ακομα καλυτερα..



δε φταίω εγώ οι Άνω Χώρες:
http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/Amplifie...015W%20(RD15)/

----------


## liat

Δες κι *αυτό*.
Το έχω φτιάξει και βγάζει 14 watt μετρημένα σε γέφυρα diamond sx-200.
Ελεγμένο σε αναλυτή φάσματος και μετρημένο σε όργανο επαγγελματικό, έδειξε ότι με σωστά κατασκευασμένα πηνία εκπέμπει εντός μπάντας 11 watt.

FM_LINEAR_RD15HVF1_NEW (1).jpg IMG_20150126_160223.jpg

----------


## staurosv

μπραβο καλο  και αυτο πιο καλο

----------


## maouna

Eυχαριστω για τα σχεδια. βρηκα και γω ενα. Untitled.jpg ολα μου θυμιζουν ενα πομπο 15 watt PKBEE ακριβως ετσι ηταν εκτος του ταλαντωτη.το προβλημα που ειχα ηταν οτι το vk200 στο drain του φετ εκαιγε και και ψηλα προσ τους 108ΜΗΖ σκορπιζε το σημα... και το παρατησα,,

----------


## staurosv

μηπως  εκεινο   δεν ειχε  φιλτρο  αυτο δουλευει  καλα

----------


## liat

> Eυχαριστω για τα σχεδια. βρηκα και γω ενα. Untitled.jpg ολα μου θυμιζουν ενα πομπο 15 watt PKBEE ακριβως ετσι ηταν εκτος του ταλαντωτη.το προβλημα που ειχα ηταν οτι το vk200 στο drain του φετ εκαιγε και και ψηλα προσ τους 108ΜΗΖ σκορπιζε το σημα... και το παρατησα,,



Η κατασκευή αυτή είναι ίδια με αυτή που σου έδειξα.
Η διαφορά είναι στο κυκλωμένο σημείο που μοιάζει να υπάρχει ασυνέχεια στο δικό σου κύκλωμα.
Το 78L05 δε συνδέεται με το vk200 και τους πυκνωτές.
Εμπειρότεροι από μένα μπορούν να το επιβεβαιώσουν ή να με διορθώσουν αν κάνω λάθος.

Untitled.jpg RD15HVF1.JPG

----------


## liat

> ολα μου θυμιζουν ενα πομπο 15 watt PKBEE ...



Περί αυτού πρόκειται.
Ένας από τους συνδέσμους του Κώστα (SeAfasia) το δείχνουν σαφέστατα:
http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/Amplifie...0Schematic.pdf

----------


## maouna

ειχα φτιαξει αυτο αλλα σκορπιζει ξανα αλλαξα πηνια απο δω απο κει ματαια κ το παρατησα...μπορει να ειναι μαιμου και το RD15HVF1 δεν ξερω. Σταυρο ολο κατι ωραια σχεδια ανεβαζεις...για δωσε και κανα αλλο αν εχεις καναν ταλαντωτη κλπ....κανα vco..θυμαμαι εκεινο το vco της rvr που ειχες ανεβασει..

----------


## staurosv

οταν λες  σκορπαει  τι  ενωεις     το συγκεκριμενο  το εχω κανει και  ειναι  σουπερ   δεν βαζεις  bfg591  ειναι  λαθος  και  μετα  απο τα   j310  δεν περνει  πυκνωτες  1n και  1n οπως  δειχνει  στο pcb αλλα  1n και  το καλοδιο  απο κατω  τεφλον   και  varikap  bb209 αν δεν βρεις  mv209  οτι θες  ρωτα

----------


## SeAfasia

> ειχα φτιαξει αυτο αλλα σκορπιζει ξανα αλλαξα πηνια απο δω απο κει ματαια κ το παρατησα...μπορει να ειναι μαιμου και το RD15HVF1 δεν ξερω. Σταυρο ολο κατι ωραια σχεδια ανεβαζεις...για δωσε και κανα αλλο αν εχεις καναν ταλαντωτη κλπ....κανα vco..θυμαμαι εκεινο το vco της rvr που ειχες ανεβασει..



να κάνω μια χαζή ερώτση Πάνο;
όταν σκόρπαγε το pot bas του BD139 ήταν ρυθμισμένο στα max volt επίσης είχε βόμβο?;
Οταν το είχες ρυθμισμένο κάτω από τα 15volt πχ είχες αρμονικές και βόμβο;

Τώρα,κοιτώντας το datasheet του Mosfet δίνει δυο ηλεκτρονικά σχέδια,το ένα για f=175MHZ και το άλλο για f=520ΜΗΖ με τις σχετικές τιμές των υλικών.
Οπότε οτι αλλαγές που αφορούν τα πηνία και τις τιμές των κεραμικών του pass filter για αποκοπή των αρμονικών που προέρχονται
απο το pll πρέπει να είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΗΣ,εδώ δε χρειάζεται spectrum analyzer για μετρήσεις ώστε να έχουμε σωστή rf έξοδο;
Δλδ,με πειραματισμούς στις διατομές των πηνίων κόλλα ξεκόλλα κτλπ....κλάψτα Χαραλαμπε..

----------


## maouna

Λοιπον Σταυρο και Κώστα. το ρευμα ιρεμιας του μοσφετ το βαζω 500ma. απο  κει και περα εχωντας το τριμμερ για την ισχυ εξοδου στο 0 κλειδωνει σε  ολη τη μπαντα. οταν το παω τερμα τοτε στους 87.5 ολα μια χαρα κλειδωνει  και περνω γυρω στα 12 βατ με ταση 14.7V τροφοδοσιας. οταν το βαζω στους  108ΜΗζ αναβει το λεντ που υποδυκνυει οτι κλειδωνει  δειχνει γυρω στα  18watt αλλα δεν ακουγεται και μπουκωνει το ραδιοφωνο. οταν κατεβασω το  τριμμερ της ισχυς τοτε κλειδωνει μια χαρα και στους 108ΜΗζ. αλλαξα πηνια  εκει γυρω απο το rd15hvf1 αλλα δεν....τα ιδια παλι. ο ταλαντωτης βγαζει  μονος του γυρω στα 9 mW στα 50ωμ.εχω bfg591 και μετα απο αυτο (μετα τον C32 )  χΩΡΙς τον C39,L11 βγαζει 270mW-320mW στα 50 ωμ σε ολη τη μπαντα και κλειδωνει  κανονικα και μια χαρα ολα.μηπως ειναι υπερβολικο το κερδος του bfg591? στο συλλεκτη του εχει 2 αντιστασεις παραλληλες των 100 ωμ ,σε αλλο σχεδιο ακριβως το ιδιο εχει μονο 100ωμ.. 

επισης σε αλλο σχεδιο που κυκλοφορει, μετα τα 2 j310 εχει bfr91 και μετα bfg591..

----------


## SeAfasia

Το ίδιο θέμα αντιμετώπισα και εγω με το "καλό" 2sc1971 όταν το pot power adj  έδινε 12 volt στο BD139.
Εκεί είχα βόμβο και σκορποχώρι στη μπάντα,με ενα sdr usb στικ σάρωσα τη μπάντα πάνω απο τους 108 και κάτω απο 88 με τάση στο bd139  στα 9volt με μια αρμονική κοντά στους 89mhz αλλά με τάση κορυφής τηαπαιτούμενη η
σάρωση του sdr ήταν απογοήτευση. ....για τα κλαρίνα!
Ύποπτο το bd139 θεωρώ αλλά και τα power filter νομίζω ότι υστερούν στο να αποκόψουν ημιτονα όταν ανεβαίνει η τάση! Τα RD και τα 2sc βάση datasheet είναι απαιτητικά.
Διορθώστε με......

----------


## staurosv

βαλε  ενα  πυκνωτη  μετα  τα j310 1n  και βαλε το  bfg135 αντι για  το  bfg591 και τεφλον καλοδιο στις  varicap και  παιξε με το μηκος του θα  το κανεις μακρυ  για να κλειδωσει χαμηλα  και μετα θα βαλεις συχνωτητα  ψηλα  και θα το κοβεις λιγο λιγο   . 14,7 και μονο 12w

----------


## staurosv

και  τα  πυνεια  του  φιλτρου  0.80mm 6 mm  διαμετρο

----------


## maouna

> βαλε  ενα  πυκνωτη  μετα  τα j310 1n  και βαλε το  bfg135 αντι για  το  bfg591 και τεφλον καλοδιο στις  varicap και  παιξε με το μηκος του θα  το κανεις μακρυ  για να κλειδωσει χαμηλα  και μετα θα βαλεις συχνωτητα  ψηλα  και θα το κοβεις λιγο λιγο   . 14,7 και μονο 12w



μετα τα j310 εχει 2 πυκνωτες 1n σε σειρα κ μετα παει στο bfg591. απο την ενωση των 2 πυκνωτων 1n  φευγει ενας 100p ε σειρα με μια αντισταση 180ωμ και παει δειγμα στο pll. αρχικα θα βαλω μια 100 ωμ στο συλλεκτη του bfg 591 αντι για 2 χ 100 παραλληλα που εχει τωρα και μετα θα βαλω bfg135 γιατι εχω μονο 1 και δε βρισκω εδω επαρχια..τα πηνια τα εχω συρμα 1mm πανω σε τρυπανι 6mm ..

----------


## staurosv

τον ενα  απο τους  2     1n  θα τον βγαλεις θα αφησεις  μονο ενα

----------


## staurosv

τον 1n  αυτοι  που ειναι σε σειρα  θα τον βγαλεις  ειναι λαθος

----------


## maouna

εβγαλα τον 1n απο τους 2 και το βραχυκυκλωσα. εβαλα και την αντισταση στον συλλεκτη του bfg591 απο 2χ 100 ωμ παραλληλες σε μια 100 ωμ. παλι τα ιδια κανει....μενει να δοκιμασω και με bfg135...

----------

